# telemeter

## no-use

Is er iemand die een script of tool heeft/weet om de percentages en logs van de telemeter op te vragen ?

----------

## disturbed

www.telemeter.be

ook voor linux  :Wink: 

grtz

----------

## no-use

gebruik je deze linux telemeter versie zelf ? want ik krijg een fout en aangezien het een versie is van 2002 denk ik dat het nog niet werkt met de verandering naar mijn.telenet ...

tnx anyway   :Smile: 

----------

## disturbed

 *no-use wrote:*   

> gebruik je deze linux telemeter versie zelf ? want ik krijg een fout en aangezien het een versie is van 2002 denk ik dat het nog niet werkt met de verandering naar mijn.telenet ...
> 
> tnx anyway  

 

wel ja ik heb het net gecompiled en het werkt hier ook niet hoor.

ik heb die mens wel een emailke gestuurd mss da die mij verder kan helpen.

als het werkt laat ik het zeker nog weten

grtz

Disturbed

----------

## Traffixxx

idd die werkt ni geeft steeds segment fault

mor ik heb ergens een scriptje die da wel doet 

mor ik weet ni of ik da mag geven 

```

bash-2.05b$ telemeter

Downloaded: 58% Uploaded: 55% 

```

----------

## garo

Ik heb ooit eens een perl scriptje geschreven die dat kon door het voor mij te gaan opzoeken op de website, ik zal wel iets gelijkaardig schrijven binnen een paar dagen het op de wiki plaatsen.

----------

## no-use

tnx garo   :Very Happy: 

btw je kan het dan ineens in verband brengen met die 'citaten bij login' howto zodat de telemeter getoont wordt bij het inloggen   :Laughing: 

maar dan werk je best wel met een cron-job die 1 keer per dag website gaat uitlezen denk ik

----------

## Traffixxx

```

#!/usr/bin/perl -w

$uid          = "???"; #VERVANG DE VRAAGTEKENS DOOR JE LOGIN

$pwd          = "????"; #VERVANG DE VRAAGTEKENS DOOR JE PASSWOORD

open( TELESLET,

"curl -c - -sLe ';auto' -k -d 'uid=$uid' -d 'pwd=$pwd' -d 'submit=Aanmelden'  'https://www.telenet.be/sys/sso/exec_login.php'|"

) || die "blah $!";

($sossis) = map { /SSOSID(.*)/ ? $1 : () } <TELESLET>;

$sossis =~ s/\s+//g;

close TELESLET;

open( TELESLET,

"curl -sLe ';auto' 'https://services.telenet.be/isps/MainServlet?ACTION=TELEMTR&SSOSID=$sossis' |"

);

( $down, $up ) = map { /(\d+%)/ ? $1 : () } <TELESLET>;

close TELESLET;

print "Downloaded: $down Uploaded: $up\n";

```

Installeer wel eerst curl en vergeet je login en pass niet in te vullen.

----------

## polle

nog niet getest maar ziet er goed uit:

http://pytelemeter.sourceforge.net/#start

of nog één:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/telemon/

----------

## garo

En ? Werkt het scriptje van Traffixxx en dat van polle ?

Ik zal zelf niks meer moeten schrijven, zeker ?

----------

## no-use

bedankt allemaal voor de antwoorden

ik gebruik nu pytelemeter, vooral de command line versie ervan vind ik zeer nuttig

alleen jammer dat het niet via een cronjob 1 keer per dag kan updaten en de resultaten onthouden

----------

## klavrynd

gaat toch wel, gewoon pytelemeter > <path_to_logfile>

en dan gewoon met root-tail of xrootconsole op de desktop  :Smile: 

http://users.pandora.be/babelicious/pandoos-util.png

----------

## no-use

inderdaad   :Very Happy: 

daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht

tnx alot !

----------

## klavrynd

pytelemeter-cli -s > [file] dus

----------

## polle

voor wie nog wat anders wil hier nog een versie:

http://www.x-a.be/index.php?page=17

----------

